# Custom Modded Beretta U22 Neos



## boodaddy

Hey Guys,

I seen a image a guy posted where he customized his his Beretta Neos with barrel etc... I took that image in Photoshop and created my dream USA Beretta if I had the cash to do it. Well here is the original and the second is my dream. The guy did an amazing job at customizing his Beretta. You can see some of his images here.

Crazy Neos Question - RimfireCentral.com Forums His name is "502pf9"

Hope you like my dream Beretta. One day I will get it custom made. I didn't want to go crazy, so this is my take

Origional









My Photoshop Creation


----------



## boodaddy

Here is one with Red/White/Blue Camo Dial on the sight. I thought this looked cool so I changed it.


----------



## 502pf9

I was looking up neos stuff and saw my name. Hi y'all


----------



## MarcoNZ

502pf9 said:


> I was looking up neos stuff and saw my name. Hi y'all


Hy I'm new at this, I just bought a Beretta Neos and I would like to custom it like the one you have, do you have the parts names and where could I start buying them? .... Thanx regards!


----------

